

Show HN: Weekend project - app that shows the latest HN "Who's hiring?" thread - jordinl
http://hnhiring.com

======
jgrahamc
Cool. You could also include jobs from the Hacker News-like site UseTheSource:
<http://jobs.usethesource.com/>

------
jordinl
Built with Sinatra on Heroku, the first of each month it tries to find the
"Who's hiring?" thread

------
andrewmcdonough
Nice work Jordi. Would be great to be able to filter by multiple keywords,
e.g. ruby AND London.

------
geekam
Nice work. Could this also include openings from other websites?

------
ColinWright
Er, do you mean "thread" ??

~~~
jordinl
yep, thanks

~~~
ColinWright
Cool - you're welcome.

